# Wie stoßresistent sind Desktop-Platten?

## slick

Man hört ja so einiges... z.B. von einem Typ dessen CPU durchgebrannt ist weil der Lüfter nach einem Transport des Rechner irgendwie lose geworden ist... Ok, da lege ich beim Transport den Rechner (also nicht Laptop) so das das Mainboard eben liegt. Dann liegen aber wieder die Platten falsch. 

Aber angenommen ich fahre eine längere Strecke über sehr holprige Wege (was durchaus vorkommen kann). Sind aktuelle Platten so stoßresistent, vor allem in der Schieflage? Also werden z.B. beim normalen Ausschalten des Rechners dann die Schreibköpfe in Parkposition gefahren oder sollte man das explizit mit hdparm veranlassen? (Geht ja schlecht, wenn der Rechner danach noch runterfährt, oder wie?)

Also mir sind meine Daten/Hardware lieb und teuer... und von daher sei mir diese "blöde Frage" mal erlaubt. Wie siehts mit CD-Laufwerken aus? Die sind doch safe oder?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Thinkpad besorgen, Kernel patchen und app-laptop/hdapsd installieren und laufen lassen  :Wink: . Ich hatte früher mal ne externe USB-Laptopplatte. Nachdem mir 2 von den teuren Platten hops gegangen sind habe ich das Gehäuse in Rente geschickt.

mhh merke gerade das ich den Titel in der Eile falsch gelesen habe mein Post bezieht sich wohl eher auf Laptopplatten.Last edited by schmutzfinger on Thu Feb 08, 2007 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## treor

werden automatisch in parkposition gefahren  :Wink: 

angeblich kann man platten aufn boden fallen lassen wenn sie aus sind... aber fürs ausprobieren sind mir meine platten zu schade  :Wink: 

beim transport besteht aber für platten definitiv keine gefahr.. gefährlich sind da die steckverbindungen/halterungen. hatte mal nen pc bei dem ist bei jedem transport die cpu leicht rausgrutscht ^^ (war nen pII celeron mit sockel auf slot adapter bei dem die cpu nach unten hing... fehlkonstruktion)

wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab kann meine platte (maxtor 6y160m0)  ausgeschaltet 35g bei kurzen einzelstößen ab. find aber leider das datenblatt grad nicht mehr weil maxtor von seagate geschluckt wurde  :Sad: 

war auf jeden fall aber bei weitem mehr wie ich erwartet hatte

[edit]@cdrom durhc rütteln kann immer was am arsch gehn. schwingungen sind allgemein recht übel für jegliche art von verbindungen und da kann immer mal was abbrechen/ne schraube sich lösen usw. aber im allgemeinen dürfte da nix passieren[/edit]

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, 99% aller Computer werden ja irgendwie geliefert. Also wenn der Kühler ab ist, das klappert dann meistens ziemlich, einfach mal in die Kiste reinschauen. Passiert aber bei Lüftern mit Metallklammern so gut wie nie, außer die Klammer sitzt auf dem Steg und ist nicht eingerastet. Aber die Medions, die haben Plastikklammern, die leiern gerne aus, da passiert sowas schon mal.

Und wenn sie aus sind, passiert Desktopplatten gar nichts. Nur in Betrieb sollte man sie nicht mehr als nötig bewegen. Die Lage ist da absolut egal. Also der Lüfter steht ja unter Spannung und liegt nicht durch das Gewicht auf. Wenn da ein Bügel raus fliegt, dann ist es egal, ob der Lüfter auf der CPU steht oder nicht.

Ansonsten, nach dem Transport mal reinschauen und alles festdrücken. Besonders AGP-Grafikkarten ohne Verriegelung rutschen gerne aus dem Slot.

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht wirklich wissen wie unsere lieben Freunde von "UPS, GLX, Transoflex (sorry für alle die ich vergessen habe)" die Pakete durch die Gegend schmeißen, wenn Sie sich unbeobachtet fühlen!  :Wink: 

Und da mich in diesen Paketen auch des öfteren Festplatten erreichen, welche dann durchaus noch als "brauchbar" zu bezeichnen sind vermute ich einfach mal das die Dinger doch ne Menge abhalten.

Also wenn Du nicht gerade vor hast an der Rallye Paris-Dakar damit teilzunehmen, denke ich sollte da nischt passieren!!!

J.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Carminox

Ich habe heute Nachmittag in der Bibliothek eine Festplatte auswechseln müssen (hatte einen Head Crash) und auf dieser Seagate-Festplatte steht, dass sie ausgeschaltet bis zu 80 G verträgt.  :Laughing: 

----------

## treor

hui, damit hält die platte bei weitem mehr aus als jeder mensch  :Very Happy:  *splatter* 

und da heißt es platten seien stoßempfindlich

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe heute Nachmittag in der Bibliothek eine Festplatte auswechseln müssen (hatte einen Head Crash) und auf dieser Seagate-Festplatte steht, dass sie ausgeschaltet bis zu 80 G verträgt. 

 

Darum geht es doch nicht wirklich.

Das Problem beim Transport sind doch die Schwingungen und nicht die gesamte Kraft die auf die Platte wirkt !

tost

----------

## blice

Ich hatte just das vergnügen mal eine platte aufzuschrauben, die technik die da "DRIN" steckt ist robust. da sind die Metallscheiben, die mit etlichen schrauben auf einem motor verschraubt sind , 

ewig starke magneten die den kopf-führer (heisst das so?) halten, sobald die platte keinen Strom mehr bekommt, werden die köpfe durch den magneten auf null gezogen.. die kann man kaum per hand wieder los-ziehen.. 

von daher würde ich wetten, daß eine platte auch den sturz aus dem 2. stock übersteht, wenn sie nicht grade inne pfütze fällt.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

festplatten verkraften extreme beschleunigungen, da sollts kein problem geben. nur wenn der cpu-kühler schwer ist, wird empfohlen den abzumontieren. ich hab online fälle gesehen, wo ein schwerer kühler beim transport die cpu zerstört hat.

----------

## think4urs11

Für in Betrieb befindliche Festplatten kann der kritische G-Wert schnell erreicht sein wenn sie auf einen harten Untergrund aufschlagen.

(man korrigiere mich wenn ich zu sehr daneben liege) ... Über den breiten Daumen entspricht 1cm Fall ca. 10g, d.h. aus 10cm reden wir schon von ¨100g; ein Fall vom Schreibtisch auf den Fliesenboden dürfte also sowohl Fliese wie Festplatte nicht bekommen.

----------

## bbgermany

Also rein aus der Physik betrachtet herscht egal wo man sich (oder auch die Platte befindet) 1G. Das liegt daran, das 1G eine Beschleunigung beschreibt, auf der Erde sind das nunmal 9,81m/s2 (also rund 10m/s2). 

Das was auf eine FP, ist also im Falle des Aufschlages auf einen Untergrund (seien es Fliesen, Sand oder sonst irgendwas), wirkt eine Negativbeschleunigung. Da ja nach dem Trägheitsgesetz Objekte immer dazu bestimmt sind, sich weiter zu bewegen (ja das gilt auch gashaltigen Raum  :Very Happy: ), will die Platte natürlich weiter durch den Untergrund. Je nach Kraft, die sich aus Fg=m*g zusammenesetzt, kann die Kraft die auf die Platte wirkt höher sein oder nicht. 

Da die Endgeschwindigkeit jedoch abhängig von der Fallhöhe ist, ist die entsprechende Kraft, die auf den Gegenstand wirkt höher als bei einer niederen Fallhöhe.

Die meisten Platten werden mit einer Stossfestigkeit von bis zu 90G im Ruhezustand angegeben. Jedoch würde ich noch nichteinmal dann auf die Idee kommen eine runterfallen zu lassen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## return13

Vom Schreibtisch auf den Fliesenboden? Im Betrieb ? - Wie lang ist dein kabel?   :Very Happy: 

Mich würd schon intressieren was so ne Festplatte im Betrieb für Stöße aushält - oder wie man sie vernünftig lagern kann, damit sie im Betrieb auch was aushalten kann....

----------

## think4urs11

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Vom Schreibtisch auf den Fliesenboden? Im Betrieb ? - Wie lang ist dein kabel?  

 

Laufender Notebook .. 

Der Schockwert wird als Vielfaches der Erdbeschleunigung g (=9,81 kg m / s^1) angebeben.

Ein Schockwert von 70  90 g schein zwar enorm, dies entspricht jedoch lediglich einem Fall aus fünf bis sechs cm Höhe auf eine Schaumgummimatte.

Klingt soweit auch logisch da der Schockwert ja umso größer ist desto kleiner der 'Bremsweg' / je unnachgiebiger der Untergrund bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen.

Und an einer normalen Festplatte sind nunmal keine großen Knautschzonen, der Bremsweg also nahe 0 und die 'Bremsdauer' auch sehr nahe 0 (G-Zahl = Fallhöhe / Bremsweg)

Ein bischen Stöbern im Web ergab Werte von 175g im Betrieb bzw. 2000g im Ruhezustand für sehr kleine/leichte Platten

andererseits ist Physik nicht wirklich meine Baustelle, ich halte mich mehr an die Bauernregel das Kühe und Festplatten nicht zum Fliegen geboren wurden  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

80 oder 90g sind nicht viel - siehe Beispiele für die Größe von Beschleunigungen. Da ein Auto bei einer Vollbremsung gerade mal ein wenig mehr als 1g entwickelt, sollten auch bei huckeliger Piste es kein Probleme geben  :Wink:  Vorrausgesetzt man fährt schonend hehe

----------

## slick

Da habe ich ja mal genau das richtige Thema getroffen.  :Smile:  Danke, danke...

Dennoch erscheinen mir die Aussagen sehr verschieden. Wenn 90g das Fallen aus 5-6cm Höhe auf eine Schaumstoff-Matte ist, dann würde man das im Eigenversuch dank Bierbauchpolterung selbst kaum merken. Aber fahre ich z.B. über so eine schlechte Dehnungsfuge einer Brücke gibt es schon mal einen ziemlichen Ruck den ich deutlich spüre. Da müssen das rein subjektiv wahrgenommen mehr als 90g sein? Wenn ich jetzt gedanklich noch die Stoßdämpfer und die Polsterung im Wagen weglasse wäre das sicher nichts gutes, weder für mich noch für die Platte.

Aber ich glaube auch das normale Platten ein wenig mehr aushalten als wie wir ihnen zutrauen, allerdings bleibt dieses komisch Bauchgefühl, gerade wenn wichtige Daten im Spiel sind.

 *blice wrote:*   

> von daher würde ich wetten, daß eine platte auch den sturz aus dem 2. stock übersteht, wenn sie nicht grade inne pfütze fällt.

 

Würde ich gern sehen!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blice

Warum macht das eigentlich nicht mal eben einer ? Hier sind doch genug loids die wohl mal eben ne alte 20er oder 40er ide "entbehren" könnten falls es schiefgeht.

und bitte mit Fotos  :Smile: 

----------

## Gibheer

also ich hab meinen rechner schon in vielen lagen transportiert und auch schon quer durch die republik und die platten laufen immer noch. Die aelteste hat bestimmt schon 2.000km mit gemacht un d die laeuft jetzt im router, weil die vorgaengerplatte einfach zu alt geworden ist.

Das einzige Bauteil was es mir uebelgenommen hat, dass ich es einfach so transportiert habe, war die grafikkarte, die ist mal ein bissel rausgerutscht. Da hatte ich allerdings auch vergessen sie fest zu schrauben (waurm auch immer o.O)

Also macht euch keine sorgen. Wenn meine Platten deutsche Autobahnen und Kopfsteinpflaster aushalten, dann koennen das eure auch.

----------

## xraver

 *blice wrote:*   

> Warum macht das eigentlich nicht mal eben einer ? Hier sind doch genug loids die wohl mal eben ne alte 20er oder 40er ide "entbehren" könnten falls es schiefgeht.
> 
> und bitte mit Fotos 

 

Och, dann hätte ich lieber die 20 oder 40GB Platten und Spende meine 2x4GB Platten  :Wink: .

Obwohl ich glatt behaupten mag, das die alten Platten mehr aushalten als die neuen.

@slick - wenn du vernünftig fährst und auch vernünftig dein Rechner verstaut hast, dann dürfte der Hardware nix passieren. Hab schon öffter Computer hinter dem Rücksitz des Fahrers transportiert - alle haben es überlebt.

Wenn´s dir doch sehr ernst mit den Daten ist - Platten ausbauen und in eine passende Transportbox legen.

----------

## amne

Ich kauf mir eine solid state disk, die hält dann 92 Trizillionen g aus. Ätsch.  :Razz: 

----------

## return13

Solid State Disk - kannte ich bisher noch garnicht - danke für den Hinweis...

Ne CF-Card mit Adapter wäre für mich wohl am besten geeignet - stoßfest - niedriger verbrauch + günstiger Preis...

----------

## misterjack

 *slick wrote:*   

> Aber fahre ich z.B. über so eine schlechte Dehnungsfuge einer Brücke gibt es schon mal einen ziemlichen Ruck den ich deutlich spüre.

 

Mach mal nen Gegenversuch, lass dich von jemanden 5cm heben und versteif dich total, während er dich loslässt. Ich wette, das wird ziemlich in der Ferse danach schmerzen. Dehnungsfugen sind da imo harmlos  :Wink: 

----------

## treor

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Aber fahre ich z.B. über so eine schlechte Dehnungsfuge einer Brücke gibt es schon mal einen ziemlichen Ruck den ich deutlich spüre. 
> 
> Mach mal nen Gegenversuch, lass dich von jemanden 5cm heben und versteif dich total, während er dich loslässt. Ich wette, das wird ziemlich in der Ferse danach schmerzen. Dehnungsfugen sind da imo harmlos 

 

aus 5cm höhe tut das schon derbst wehweil sich der stoß praktisch ungedämpft bis in die wirbelsäule fortsetzt und in der dann bis ins genick wandert.... und das quetscht bandscheiben -> aua

----------

## amne

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Solid State Disk - kannte ich bisher noch garnicht - danke für den Hinweis...

 

Sind leider erst im kommen und kosten noch etwas zuviel, früher oder später sollten sie aber hoffentlich leistbar werden.

----------

## firefly

Die haben aber immer noch die selben Problem wie normale Flash speicher, sprich die einzelnen Zellen halten nur eine gewisse anzahl von Schreibzyklen aus, danach sind sie hin.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen kurzen Bericht über ein SSD-Laufwerk von Sandisk gelesen. Die verwenden ein spezielles Dateisystem(intern), "TrueFFS® flash management technology", und andere Tricks, um den "verschleiß" der einzelnen Zellen gleichmäßig zu verteilen.

----------

## wrdaniel

hi, mir ist mal ne 160GB Seagate Platte, weis nicht mehr genau das Modell, hatte so Gummi aussen rum damit sie besser geschuetzt ist, vom Schreibtisch gefallen. war ausgeschaltet. dann auch fuer immer  :Wink:  egal wieviel g das dann waren, ich wuerds nicht nochmal machen.

----------

## misterjack

Ich sag mal so, meine wichtigen Daten speicher ich reduntant, also auf mindestens drei Rechnen (Rootserver rulz  :Wink: ). Gentoo auf ner SDRAM-Disk würde echt rocken, jedoch schreckt mich der Preis ab hehe

----------

## Anarcho

Mir ist auch mal ne Platte vom Schreibtisch auf Teppichboden gefallen - überlebt hat sie es nicht...

Zu Flashspeicher: Ich will mir ne Mediabox bauen welche über NFS die Filme und Musik vom Server abspielt. Dazu habe ich mir ne CF-Karte und nen CF-IDE Adapter geholt.

Ich habe noch nicht davon gebootet aber hdparm sagt mir eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von ca. 5 MB/s und UDMA kann es wohl auch nicht richtig...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Zu Flashspeicher: Ich will mir ne Mediabox bauen welche über NFS die Filme und Musik vom Server abspielt. Dazu habe ich mir ne CF-Karte und nen CF-IDE Adapter geholt.
> 
> Ich habe noch nicht davon gebootet aber hdparm sagt mir eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von ca. 5 MB/s und UDMA kann es wohl auch nicht richtig...

 

Du kannst aber CF auch nicht mit (SD-RAM basierten) Solid-States vergleichen; die richtig guten erreichen Transferraten nahe am jeweiligen theoretischen Busmaximum (z.B. dieses Schätzchen ca. 3GB/s), die schnellsten CFs je nach Controller 'nur' ~25-30MB/s.

Mal sehen, ich bin dabei mir eine Firewall und einen Accesspoint/OpenVPN-Server auf CF-Basis aufzubauen. Und solange die Kistchen nur alle heilige Zeit mal booten müssen ist es mir eigentlich egal ob das 1 oder 5 Min. dauert.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Zu Flashspeicher: Ich will mir ne Mediabox bauen welche über NFS die Filme und Musik vom Server abspielt. Dazu habe ich mir ne CF-Karte und nen CF-IDE Adapter geholt.
> 
> Ich habe noch nicht davon gebootet aber hdparm sagt mir eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von ca. 5 MB/s und UDMA kann es wohl auch nicht richtig... 
> 
> Du kannst aber CF auch nicht mit (SD-RAM basierten) Solid-States vergleichen; die richtig guten erreichen Transferraten nahe am jeweiligen theoretischen Busmaximum (z.B. dieses Schätzchen ca. 3GB/s), die schnellsten CFs je nach Controller 'nur' ~25-30MB/s.
> ...

 

Ich wollte auch nichts zu Solid State Disks sagen. Ein vorredner erwähnte CF-Karten. 

Da es bei mir ne MediaBox wird sollte das Gerät einigermassen flott booten...ich will ja nicht immer 10 min warten bis ich ne CD hören kann  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

Hier noch mein Senf zum Thema : (ohne das jetzt alles gelesen zu haben außer der Überschrift und dem Startthread)

Mir ist mal mein Ministromsparpc im laufenden Betrieb vom Schreibtischkasten gefallen (ca. 1,5m) und auf dem Boden aufgeschlagen.

War ne Maxtor Platte drin und diese dann defekt (Headcrash).

Hab auch mal nen älteren Unixrechner im Kofferraum durch die Gegend gefahren.

Nach 8 minütiger Fahrt und ein paar mal im Kofferraum hin- und herfliegen war dort dann die Platte auch hinüber.

Wobei dort auch sein kann, dass diese einfach nur alt war *g* und der zuständige Admin auf dieses olle Ding keine Lust mehr hatte weil schnarchelangsam und alle zwei Wochen was anderes mucken machte auf dem Ding *lol*

Naja letztendlich wurde er dann ausgemustert !

Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass IBM bzw. inzwischen Hitachi Platten robuster sind.

Wobei das meine persönliche Erfahrung wiederspiegelt und hier keinen Glaubenskrieg losbrechen soll !!!

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Mal sehen, ich bin dabei mir eine Firewall und einen Accesspoint/OpenVPN-Server auf CF-Basis aufzubauen. Und solange die Kistchen nur alle heilige Zeit mal booten müssen ist es mir eigentlich egal ob das 1 oder 5 Min. dauert.

 

Wollte ich auch schon lange gemacht haben ... nimmst Du dazu so einen CF to IDE Adapter?

----------

## firefly

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Mal sehen, ich bin dabei mir eine Firewall und einen Accesspoint/OpenVPN-Server auf CF-Basis aufzubauen. Und solange die Kistchen nur alle heilige Zeit mal booten müssen ist es mir eigentlich egal ob das 1 oder 5 Min. dauert. 
> 
> Wollte ich auch schon lange gemacht haben ... nimmst Du dazu so einen CF to IDE Adapter?

 

Ich habe in meinem Router, basierend auf fli4l, die cf-karte über einen CF-IDE-Adapter angeschlossen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Mal sehen, ich bin dabei mir eine Firewall und einen Accesspoint/OpenVPN-Server auf CF-Basis aufzubauen. Und solange die Kistchen nur alle heilige Zeit mal booten müssen ist es mir eigentlich egal ob das 1 oder 5 Min. dauert. Wollte ich auch schon lange gemacht haben ... nimmst Du dazu so einen CF to IDE Adapter?

 

Nein, Mainboard mit direktem CF-Sockel

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Habe hier als Router/Firewall/Vpn einen alten CompaqDeskpro mit P2 350MHz und 128MB SDRam, intern ist ein CF2IDE Adapter mit ner 256MB CF verbaut auf der das 8MB Image von m0n0wall ( http://www.m0n0.ch/wall ) liegt.

Dank dem einen extrem leisen und scheinbar hochwertigen, da bisher kein problem, lüfter ist dieser router beinahe unhörbar (ohr muss ca 20cm neben der kiste sein um ein kleines geräusch zu hören)

booten in ca 1-2 minuten was eigentlich langsam scheint bei einem freebsd basierenden 8MB image  :Razz:  aber das stört nicht da das ding erst rebootet wenn strom weg oder update vorgenommen.

zu den plattenstürzen, bisher keine probleme mit heruntergefallenen platten, mein boden hatte mehr probleme mit der hd als die hd mit dem sturz  :Razz: 

und was das transportieren angeht: computer im auto fixieren, sodass er nicht umherrutscht.

meine 2 rappen

----------

## spirou

Ob eine Platte einen Stoß aushält oder nicht, ist direkt abhängig von der Wichtigkeit und Unwiederbringlichkeit der darauf befindlichen Daten. Eine Platte wird selbst heftigste Stöße klaglos hinnehmen, sofern ein Backup von sämtlichen Daten vorhanden ist. Sind jedoch ungesicherte und wichtige Daten drauf, bedeutet die Erschütterung durch einen achtlos überfahrenen Kieselstein den sofortigen Tod der Platte.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ob eine Platte einen Stoß aushält oder nicht, ist direkt abhängig von der Wichtigkeit und Unwiederbringlichkeit der darauf befindlichen Daten. Eine Platte wird selbst heftigste Stöße klaglos hinnehmen, sofern ein Backup von sämtlichen Daten vorhanden ist. Sind jedoch ungesicherte und wichtige Daten drauf, bedeutet die Erschütterung durch einen achtlos überfahrenen Kieselstein den sofortigen Tod der Platte.

 

du sagst also das platten mit wichtigen und ungesicherten daten suizidgefärdet sind?   :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *spirou wrote:*   Ob eine Platte einen Stoß aushält oder nicht, ist direkt abhängig von der Wichtigkeit und Unwiederbringlichkeit der darauf befindlichen Daten. Eine Platte wird selbst heftigste Stöße klaglos hinnehmen, sofern ein Backup von sämtlichen Daten vorhanden ist. Sind jedoch ungesicherte und wichtige Daten drauf, bedeutet die Erschütterung durch einen achtlos überfahrenen Kieselstein den sofortigen Tod der Platte. du sagst also das platten mit wichtigen und ungesicherten daten suizidgefärdet sind?  

 

Fast, er wollte damit nur veranschaulichen das Murphy dann wie üblich auf seiner Wolke sitzt und lacht   :Laughing: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken.

Denn ich nehme des öfteren meinen Computer mit zu freunden, zwecks LAN-Party oder sowas. Dabei werden sie natürlich auch hin/her-gefahren. Kaputt ist noch keine. Dachte bis jetzt neue Festplatten sind toleranter. Danke fürs Augen öffnen.

Woran erkennt man einen Header-Crash? Knackt es dann beim starten? Die Partitionstabelle lässt sich nicht mehr auslesen usw?

 *Quote:*   

> ..und was das transportieren angeht: computer im auto fixieren, sodass er nicht umherrutscht. 

 

Ja so mach ich das selbstverständlich immer.

Mfg Chris

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Woran erkennt man einen Header-Crash? Knackt es dann beim starten? Die Partitionstabelle lässt sich nicht mehr auslesen usw?

 

Ein sogenanntes "Klacken des Todes":

Der Head (Kopf zu deutsch, also das teil das mikrometer über der platte schwebt und die magnetinformationen ausliest/schreibt) ist durch eine von vielen ursachen (meisst äussere schlageinwirkung) auf die platte geraten. was nun? er hat sich ein loch bzw. eine unebenheit in die platte gefräst. Folge: diese unebenheit rammt ihn bei hochdrehen der platten meist an die innenwand der platte was einen totalschaden des Head's zufolge hat (das fräsen reicht meist auch schon aus). auslesen? nix da  :Razz: 

hatte mal so ein mustervorfall, resultat: aufgeschraubt und nachgeschaut, der head hatte eine solche verformung erlitten, dass er eine regelrechte grube in die platte gefrässt hat, und das was ausgefräst wurde wurde als staub über die platte verteilt   :Rolling Eyes:  wesshalb der head sich reingefrässt hat, weiss ich nicht, da ich nie gegen den computer trete, noch in transportiere, noch ein erdbeben vorhanden war. Vielleicht die laute musik, son zimmer schaukelt manchmal ganz schön bei nem ollen subwoover  :Wink: 

----------

## shiosai

Hi,

also ich habe bei Amazon zwei Samsung SP250 irgendwas bestellt. Die wurden von Amazon ohne jegliche Polsterung wie auch Bücher in der typischen Amazonverpackung verschickt. Eine davon  hatte komische Ata-Synchronisationsfehler so dass sie sich nicht verwenden ließ. Ob das jetzt nun an der Verpackung lag kann man wohl nicht sagen... gibt einem aber zumindest zu denken.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

festplatten sind eindeutig schadenanfälliger als bücher   :Rolling Eyes:  sollte man hängen solche amazon leute

----------

## xraver

Da es fasst zum Thema passt;

Wann leben Festplatten länger?

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

hihi, da bin ich aktiv am posten  :Wink: 

hier ein beispiel an trollhaftigkeit der golemforums   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://forum.golem.de/read.php?16057,866235,866477#msg-866477

----------

## buumer

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine externe  festplatte (Philips mit metallgehäuse), diese ist mir aus ca. 50 cm runtergefallen, habe sie wieder angeschlossen, sie hat aber nur noch piepende geräusche von sich gegeben und ist nach ca. 1 min ausgegangen, habe es mehr mals versuch, einmal hat sie knackende geräusche von sich gegeben, der lüfter geht auch nicht hm...habe davon gehört, das man sie ins tiefkühlfach legen soll oder giebt es noch andere möglichkeiten.....

wäre für schnelle hilfe sehr dankbar   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

obigen Post hier angehängt

----------

## buumer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> obigen Post hier angehängt

 

also ist meine festplatte schrott?

was hat das piepsen zu bedeuten und was hälst du vom einfrieren?

----------

## think4urs11

Höchstwahrscheinlich sind die Köpfe auf den Platten aufgeschlagen und haben dabei dort entsprechende 'Krater' hinterlassen; auf der Steuerplatine sind Haarrisse entstanden, etc.

Lief die Platte während des Falls (noch)? Falls ja dürften die Schäden so groß sein das nichts mehr zu retten ist; falls nein bring die Platte zu einem professionellen Datenretter, alles andere halte ich für einen Mythos/Voodoo/you name it.

Selbst wenn die Platte nochmal anläuft besteht immer noch das Problem das herausgeschlagene Partikel im Gehäuse wie Schmirgelpapier wirken und in kürzester Zeit den Daten endgültig den Garaus machen.

Speziell die Gefrierfachgeschichte klingt -wenn überhaupt- nur sinnvoll im Falle Überhitzung aber nicht bei 'vom Tisch gefallen'.

----------

## buumer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Höchstwahrscheinlich sind die Köpfe auf den Platten aufgeschlagen und haben dabei dort entsprechende 'Krater' hinterlassen; auf der Steuerplatine sind Haarrisse entstanden, etc.
> 
> Lief die Platte während des Falls (noch)? Falls ja dürften die Schäden so groß sein das nichts mehr zu retten ist; falls nein bring die Platte zu einem professionellen Datenretter, alles andere halte ich für einen Mythos/Voodoo/you name it.
> 
> Selbst wenn die Platte nochmal anläuft besteht immer noch das Problem das herausgeschlagene Partikel im Gehäuse wie Schmirgelpapier wirken und in kürzester Zeit den Daten endgültig den Garaus machen.
> ...

 

die platte war während des sturzes nicht angeschlossen!

was kostet eine datenrettung?

----------

## dertobi123

 *buumer wrote:*   

> die platte war während des sturzes nicht angeschlossen!

 

Auch das wird die Daten nicht retten ...

 *buumer wrote:*   

> was kostet eine datenrettung?

 

Preise beginnen im oberen dreistelligen Bereich - mit nem ordentlichen vierstelligen Betrag ist sicherlich zu rechnen, z.b. die Firma Kroll Ontrack macht sowas.

----------

## Erdie

In der CT gab es mal vor Jahren einen Testbericht. Dabei kam raus, daß bereits das Umkippen einer Hochkant stehenden Platte auf einer harten Tischplatte das Laufwerk ins Nirwana befördern kann. Im Gegensatz dazu sind EINGEBAUTE Platte wesentlich robuster weil mehr träge Masse dranhängt. Da kann durchaus eine Kompletter Rechner die Treppe runterkollern und die Platte bleibt heil ..

----------

